# Dubai Marina Good Towers



## JaPed (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey all,

We are moving to Dubai, and we have been researching which are the best towers to live in Dubai Marina, I have compiled this list of good towers to live in and the ones to avoid.

Could you confirm if these buildings are correctly categorized? Or if you advise of other good ones?

On the other hand, what budget range should we be thinking of these days?

Thanks!!

*GOOD *

Marina promenade (JBR)
Marina Quays 
Silverene
Ocean Heights
Trident bayside
Orra Marina
Cayan Tower
Emaar 6 varios nombres
Trident buildings
Marinascape
Royal oceanic (JBR)
Park island (JBR)
Marina Towers (Original 6)
Marina Terrace
Princess tower
Al Majara (but a bit old)
Al Sahab (but a bit old) (JBR)
Iris Blue (JBR)
Torch tower
Dubai 23
Marina Pinnacle
Marina height
La riviera

*AVOID*

Manchester Tower
any of the Marina Diamond buildings
Dec Towers
KG Tower
Sualafa tower


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Add Torch to the avoid ones. Two fires in a bout two years..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Add Torch to the avoid ones. Two fires in a bout two years..


Aptly named then?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Add Torch to the avoid ones. Two fires in a bout two years..


Don't remind me, I was there for both. Damn smokers caused each, such a shame but the cladding must be super flammable or is it coincidence? I believe the replaced cladding is non-flammable. The first fire was a cigarette thrown over a balcony landing on someone's patio furniture, the second a cigarette landed in an unused potting soil pot (August, it was unused and very dry). 

That said I would still be living there except my apartment was affected by the last fire. The building management were awesome helping the tenants with the issues unlike the new fire in Zein or Tamini that I hear did not go well. And that is important. There is the construction at the Marina Gate that was going to affect my view but I am uncertain of how much, and the construction noise could be annoying (but this is Dubai). Finishing wasn't great but it was OK. When the Marina Gate and the tower next to Cayan opens traffic flow might be an issue, it was already maxed out sometimes, with 4 more towers using the same road there could be serious issues.

I moved to the Marina Arcade after the fire and recommend it, the building is new and the finishing very good which includes Bosch appliances, the stove is gas which I like using better than electric. The gym is good but the pool should be on the roof and it's not but not a major issue for me. I have a two bedroom on a higher floor overlooking Media City, the Palm, Burj Al Arab and downtown, not as nice as my marina view in the Torch but not bad. I paid 140,000 which is higher than the Torch which I was paying 130,000 (and rents were going down after the first fire) as well as higher than most apartments I looked at but it is a step above the Torch and most other buildings in the Marina in my opinion.


----------



## JaPed (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks Doodle******, would you live again in The Torch? Given that the fires were bad luck?

As for the other towers, have any hear of general bad comments on them?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

JaPed said:


> Thanks Doodle******, would you live again in The Torch? Given that the fires were bad luck?
> 
> As for the other towers, have any hear of general bad comments on them?


I would move back in to a unit in the 70's with a marina view as that will be above Marina Gate but would keep an eye out for the traffic as they open up. 

I've been in the Cayan looking and it's ok but the shape makes the space layout a bit weird, the Princess was OK as well but we have more space in the Arcade. Our second choice was going to be the tower next to the Grosvenor House, the Marina Terrace which had a spacious layout and a beautiful view of the marina on the 10th floor. My fiance doesn't drive and likes to shop at both Spinney's and Carrefour so the walk slepping groceries was going to be a bit much for her on a regular basis, it was 120-130,000 for a two bedroom. The Elite Residences were a bit worn in my opinion.


----------



## JaPed (Jun 10, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> I would move back in to a unit in the 70's with a marina view as that will be above Marina Gate but would keep an eye out for the traffic as they open up.
> 
> I've been in the Cayan looking and it's ok but the shape makes the space layout a bit weird, the Princess was OK as well but we have more space in the Arcade. Our second choice was going to be the tower next to the Grosvenor House, the Marina Terrace which had a spacious layout and a beautiful view of the marina on the 10th floor. My fiance doesn't drive and likes to shop at both Spinney's and Carrefour so the walk slepping groceries was going to be a bit much for her on a regular basis, it was 120-130,000 for a two bedroom. The Elite Residences were a bit worn in my opinion.


Thank you very much for this, all towers you describe as advisable are on the good list! We will contact agents to see what is there to offer in them, I understand that several towers have vacant apartment ready to be rented. I hope the price doesn't go higher than what you are right now

Best!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

JaPed said:


> Thank you very much for this, all towers you describe as advisable are on the good list! We will contact agents to see what is there to offer in them, I understand that several towers have vacant apartment ready to be rented. I hope the price doesn't go higher than what you are right now
> 
> Best!


I just took a quick look at Dubizzle and saw a 2 bed unit at Princess Tower for 105,000 and a two bedroom in the Torch for 95,000. The Marina Gate is now renting for 150-200,000. I see 2 bedrooms going for 135,000 and up in the Marina Arcade (only on propertyfinder.ae).


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

I live in front of Marina Gate and the 3rd tower still has a long way to go for its completion... it means noise 24/7 for at least one more year. 
The Pinnacle seems good and cheap, there are 2BR there for 90k.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

zaika said:


> I live in front of Marina Gate and the 3rd tower still has a long way to go for its completion... it means noise 24/7 for at least one more year.
> The Pinnacle seems good and cheap, there are 2BR there for 90k.


The unit for 95,000 in the Torch had an "ocean view" so wouldn't be effected by the noise from the Marina Gate in my opinion. And as a plus it probably has had it's cladding replaced so more fireproof!


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

Hopefully


----------

